# What is Group 1016?



## rocketter (Jul 9, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I'm trying to find some information on this, I just started my dive into FreeBSD administration. Is the group called "1016" the same as the wheel group, why doesn't it just say wheel? I do not have this group listen in my /etc/group. 


```
# ls -la /etc/passwd 
-rw-r--r--  1 root  1016  1453 Jul  8 20:43 /etc/passwd
```

I changed my sudoers from 1016 to wheel because I was getting an error and after that it worked. I'm not having any problems now. Just wanted to know where 1016 comes from, if anyone knows.


```
# ls -la /usr/local/etc/sudoers
-r--r-----  1 root  wheel  1194 Jul  8 06:36 /usr/local/etc/sudoers
```

Thanks in advance,

Alex


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 9, 2011)

Nope 1016 is not wheel group, it's some user group (either group name with digits (never tested if group name can be digits only), or you see group ID instead of group name)

wheel group ID is 0

check /etc/group

If you see group ID instead of group name group 1016 was probably deleted, but file wasn't modified (group atribute wasn't adjusted].

Anyway for /etc/passwd group should be set to wheel


----------



## rocketter (Jul 9, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Nope 1016 is not wheel group, it's some user group (either group name with digits (never tested if group name can be digits only), or you see group ID instead of group name)
> 
> wheel group ID is 0
> 
> ...



It doesn't exist though? Am I missing something here.


```
[root@server /]# cat /etc/group | grep 1016
[root@server /]#
```
All my files are like this...


```
[root@server /]# ls -la /etc/ | grep 1016
drwxr-xr-x  20 1301  1016       2048 Jul  9 01:04 .
drwxr-xr-x  18 root  1016        512 Jul  7 23:01 ..
-rw-r--r--   1 root  1016        451 Jul  8 20:42 group
-rw-r--r--   1 root  1016         46 Jul  7 23:00 host.conf
-rw-r--r--   1 root  1016         37 Jul  7 23:00 hostid
-rw-r--r--   1 root  1016         31 Jul  7 22:53 hostname
-rw-------   1 root  1016       1667 Jul  8 20:43 master.passwd
-rw-------   1 root  1016          0 Jul  7 23:29 opiekeys
-rw-r--r--   1 root  1016       1453 Jul  8 20:43 passwd
-rw-r--r--   1 root  1016      40960 Jul  8 20:43 pwd.db
-rw-r--r--   1 root  1016        309 Jul  8 05:23 rc.conf
drwxr-xr-x   2 1301  1016       2560 Jul  7 22:53 rc.d
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  1016         29 Jul  7 22:53 rc.local -> /usr/local/sbpost/sbpost.init
-rw-r--r--   1 root  1016        101 Jul  7 23:00 resolv.conf
-rw-r--r--   1 root  1016        101 Jul  7 23:00 resolv.conf.SB
-rw-------   1 root  1016      40960 Jul  8 20:43 spwd.db
drwxr-xr-x   2 1301  1016        512 Jul  7 23:17 ssh
[root@server /]#
```
I'm renting this server by the month, so could it of been that the person provisioning and running install scripts messed this up?


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 9, 2011)

I think you should ask your Hosting provider


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 9, 2011)

Perhaps your host provider has some elaborate setup such as for a control panel (on a web server) to have read/write access to files such as */etc/passwd* so that you can configure it through a web interface.

Just a guess.


----------



## Zare (Jul 9, 2011)

Mounted by NFS without proper uid map?


----------



## Kitche (Jul 10, 2011)

sounds like your in a jail not really on a main machine


----------



## kev4bsd (Jul 15, 2011)

I've had this happen when copying files from an NTFS partition on a USB stick, then mounting it to a FreeBSD system.  Usually since the file systems are different, you'll get weird behavior likes this.


----------



## _martin (Jul 15, 2011)

Though it is possible to have the group name using digits only: 


```
# grep 666 /etc/group
jail:*:666:
666:*:98765:
#
```
I don't think that is your case. You can (dirty) check if you are in jail easily - just run:
`$ ps ax`

and look at STAT column. If it includes J, you are in jail. 

At glance, it seems somebody did change the group of those files to the group that doesn't exist in your system (gid 1016 not resolvable by your system).


----------

